# Indonesian wrap? Belly binding after pregnancy?



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have heard a little bit about this and I was hoping someone who has done this could tell me more? I have Diastasis Recti, and exercise has done no good in the past, and I was hoping to avoid surgery. TIA!







:


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

I haven't done this yet, but I am planning to after the birth of this baby. I had a moderate diastasis after the birth of my dd, and it took an excessively long time IMO to bring it back together (mostly). In the meantime, I felt that my core strength, back health, and general fitness were pretty seriously compromised.

I'm hoping to be better-prepared this time (and I do have a significant diastasis going on in this pregnancy). I think belly-wrapping or -binding makes a huge amount of sense, and it is standard practice among so many cultures that I have to think it is a good idea. I am planning to use a simple piece of cloth, and maybe a couple of diaper pins to fasten it.

I haven't been able to get much information from anyone on the internet or IRL who has done this, but I've read some about it in Aviva Romm's book about postpartum health, and especially in Robin Lim's book, _After the Baby's Birth_. My midwife totally supports my wish to do this, and will help me do it after the baby's born.

I've also read about some other practiced to urge the organs back into place, and the muscles to shorten, including certain types of massage and hot castor oil packs. I'd say the Robin Lim book has been the most helpful on this front. Have you looked at Elizabeth Noble's _Essential Exercises for the Childbearing Year_? I just got this book, and am *so* glad I found it. It's full of solid information about abdominal health before and after birth (and other topics, too). I feel that the author is totally and completely trustworthy when it comes to exercises to heal diastasis. (I've heard a lot of conflicting information over the years about what helps and what makes it worse.)

HTH a little!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you, I haven't heard of this book, so I will definitely see about reading it. I have suspected my diastasis has caused my back problems. Mine is severe, like 6 inches, I don't know if it will fix it all, but I hope binding will help some.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I am planning to do this with my postpartum time also. I was planning on using my rebozo, but I wonder if there is something else I should use instead. I am having twins, so I think it will be veyr important to feel pulled together.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Postpartum Belly Binding (gentlebirth.org)

I have used a belly binder so to speak for the mom after the birth and everyone that uses it just loves it. It is made by Body Glove and you can get them at Big 5 for about $5-8. It is velcroed and fits all. Well worth it. I am one that when I had my babies and would stand up my innards felt like they were hanging in empty space and I had a hard time breathing. When I used some kind of binder I could stand and function. It feels great!!!! But for the mom not the baby. I tell all my clients about this in one of my hand outs and the majority get one. They all love it.

I know of a few grand multips who bellybind postpartum. They think it helps with diastasis recti. They also say it can't be properly done by oneself. Does anyone know how to do this if we should be asked?

We have done it a couple times the last few years when a mom requests it ..And I still remember from the old days!

Mom usually gets cleaned/showered while you change the bed sheets, When she comes back you have a large bath towel (or a twin sheet, folded in half) laying across the bed; she lies on the towel on her back, with the bottom edge just about level with the lower edge of her pubic bone -- level with her "hips bend". You want the towel to cover from just under the breasts down, so you might need to fold the edge.

You pull the towel snugly around her tummy, usually fastening at her side with large diaper pins.. We used to start from the bottom and work our way up... It should be snug but not uncomfortable so.. If the uterus is a bit boggy or she's having lots of after cramps you can snug in a folded washcloth or baby diaper over the fundus to act as a constant irritant[Grin]and prevent relaxation and bleeding. The OB pads can be pinned to the lower edge of the binder -- nice way to get a snug fit with the pads.

If mom tore or had stitches we used to put the binder on a bit lower -- so mom had to walk as if she were wearing a tight skirt (to limit perineal movement).

Moms used to keep these on for at least 24 hours and maybe three days...


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

All women in my family bind their bellies after delivery, it's tradition. My grandma used a large strip of non-stretchy cotton and my mother/aunt's used more of like an ace wrap. I could probably get an abdominal binder from work...Really, any type of girdle will work, in spanish we call it wearing a "faja" which just means girdle

I know Brooke Burke sells her own brand at babooshbaby.com, I think she calls them "Tauts."


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Neat... I'm looking for one to wear PP too. I hate the way my posture feels post partum and I've read a lot about other cultures using binding after birth.


----------



## simplyme1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, this is true. I am from the Caribbean and we used this after each pregnancy. I was surprised that women over here have not heard from this and a lot more that need to be done after giving birth. You don't necessarily have to give birth to use a belly wrap and it does not have to be expensive, you can make your own wrap using wal-mart and other sewing places materials. Make whatever cloth you choose is uncomfortable with your skin, because you may need to wear it all day or during the night, it need to be tighter during the day. And choose something firm, you may need to wash it every couple days or so. I don't recommend a needle to hold it together as this may be dangerous. You will find many other options that wal-mart carry to help you keep your wrap in place. Remember you doing this for you and you only. When i do this processing, i cut back on the amount of bread I consumed, oatmeal is more ideal for breakfast me, small portion, don't listen to that gut that says i need more to feel happy. In dieting to me, less is more. It takes me three hours to eat my lunch because i try not to eat all of it in one sitting, by the time i am half way on my food my stomach is too full to already care for the rest of it. And a lot of water... I hope this will help you guys. I was once in your place, now i weight 130, and a size 4 ---


----------



## simplyme1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, this is true. I am from the Caribbean and we used this after each pregnancy. I was surprised that women over here have not heard from this and a lot more that need to be done after giving birth. You don't necessarily have to give birth to use a belly wrap and it does not have to be expensive, you can make your own wrap using wal-mart and other sewing places materials. Make whatever cloth you choose is uncomfortable with your skin, because you may need to wear it all day or during the night, it need to be tighter during the day. And choose something firm, you may need to wash it every couple days or so. I don't recommend a needle to hold it together as this may be dangerous. You will find many other options that wal-mart carry to help you keep your wrap in place. Remember you doing this for you and you only. When i do this processing, i cut back on the amount of bread I consumed, oatmeal is more ideal for breakfast me, small portion, don't listen to that gut that says i need more to feel happy. In dieting to me, less is more. It takes me three hours to eat my lunch because i try not to eat all of it in one sitting, by the time i am half way on my food my stomach is too full to already care for the rest of it.no eating past 8pm, And a lot of water... I hope this will help you guys. I was once in your place, now i weight 130, and a size 4 ---


----------

